

Performance Anxiety: Don't Choke - cwan
http://scienceblogs.com/cortex/2010/04/dont_choke.php

======
gojomo
The bit about math problems causing more anxiety when presented horizontally:
wow.

Perhaps those math ed "word problems" that try to make calculations more
grounded in real situations are blocking student math success more than
they're helping.

